# Stealth Crystal Headlights



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

*Stealth Crystal Headlights with V.2 Stealth Corners*










here is the V.2 Stealth Corners with Stealth Crystal Headlights.

opinions welcome.


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

now that i got the picture working.

let hear them opinions.


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

w00t :banana:


----------



## IndecisionKills (Apr 29, 2002)

Look real good...especially on that color car.


----------



## PHILLY-KID (Jun 28, 2002)

Looks good,

The set up goes good with the car color. Is that the Stillen Front Bumber?


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

PHILLY-KID said:


> *Is that the Stillen Front Bumber? *


 ya.


----------



## nitestridar (Jun 29, 2002)

I like :thumbup:


----------



## whiteb14 (Jul 7, 2002)

i swear ive seen that b14 before... it has gold se-r 15's right??


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

yup.


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

tada:


----------



## WaLdo98 (Apr 30, 2002)

Those lights look f#cking sweet there IMO.


----------



## 96sentra (Apr 9, 2003)

thats a nice color of blue.. and lights look good too.


----------



## Slayer2003 (Jun 4, 2003)

....color reminds me of the 2-tone dark blue on the new vettes, only not as metalic-flakey......really like it heh


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

i love it...........its 2 sweet


----------



## McLaren F1 2003 (Jan 2, 2003)

nice...the color scheme reminds me of subes


----------



## Playa123 (Jul 27, 2003)

I like it, but i personally think the halos are nicer


----------



## Sentra96816 (Aug 23, 2003)

Hey liuspeed thanks for posting those pics,....stealth's do look good...I just picked up Scorchn200sx' hookup jermaines's eyebrows and want to match them up well,...Im going to post some pics of my car, maybe w/ a little poll attached to it see what would be better w/ a white car,...blk halos w/v1 OR stealth w/v2....:givebeer: :cheers:


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

here is the headlights on slayers car.


----------



## McLaren F1 2003 (Jan 2, 2003)

cool, now all you need are some eyebrows


----------



## Slayer2003 (Jun 4, 2003)

ok, need a question answered really quick, if possible.

JUST got home, and opened up the corners and there sweet sweet sweet, BUTTTTTTTTT, what kind of socket do they use? the 1157 socket has 4 prongs, but the corner has only 3 in like a radioactive pattern?


----------



## holy200sx (Jan 8, 2003)

you have to dremmel off 1 of the tabs, and you can work it in there.. i was able to on my Crystal Clears


----------



## dry (Oct 21, 2002)

eh, mine are just kinda twisted in with the forth prong still on... just gotta work em and twist a lot till it snaps into place,


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

u have shave off 2 of the prongs on your stock bulb harness.

u only need really 2 of them to fit on just fine.


----------



## pearsont74 (Oct 1, 2002)

I need those with my blk halos....


----------



## Slayer2003 (Jun 4, 2003)

ok, just took my 10 min break at work n installed em. they look awsome i think. 2 only things i dont like about em, is i wish i got the ones with the little bit of chrome on it, cause i dont think there is gonna be enough showing for a turn signal with the black bg.

the other thing is, that the pass side one curves in faster than the body style, making an uneven surface, but its not noticable unless you touch it. gonna guess this is due to warping.

all in all, they look great, i'll upload pics tonight. makes for a meaner ook on my charcoal car 

edit thingy:: oh yah, dont forget to CAREFULLY take off the rubber gasket-like surrounds around the top edge, and on the part where it meets with the headlight, and reapply them with some sort of epoxy. wouldnt want water getting in there anymore than it needs to


----------



## andre (Apr 30, 2002)

Dont worry, your turn signal will show with no problemm.


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

SLAYER WHERE ARE THE PIX ?


----------



## Slayer2003 (Jun 4, 2003)

lol, just installed photoshop on my work comp, resizing and blurring my lic. plate ..............where do you want them sent?


just finished with the pics. i put them on my site as a zip, and you can dl them http://www.freewebs.com/slayer2003/light pics.zip <~~there......because of the crappy host used, you have to copy n paste that into your browser to get em...


----------



## andre (Apr 30, 2002)

Looks hotttttt Slayer.  Great job Liu.


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

*New Pix ( thanks slayer )*


----------



## Sentra96816 (Aug 23, 2003)

Are those V1 or V2 stealth corners??? looks like V1..


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

V1 corners with stealth crystal HL


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

Those are V1 corners with stealth crystal headlights


----------



## Slayer2003 (Jun 4, 2003)

cant tell ya what the headlight beam is cause my bulbs havent come in yet  (i havent gone out at night for 1.5 weeks, and driving me nuts). but the corners, with the stock bulbs at night look awsome. didnt think it would be as bright as they are, but there bright. the whole lens lights up really good. havent looked to see what theyre like in the daytime, but im sure its noticable.


----------



## Sentra96816 (Aug 23, 2003)

V1 looks good,(more "stealthy", if there is such a word!) makes me rethink the V2s ,....slayer nice car, any brows planned??


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

just wait for the V2 corners with stealth headlights pix to come out.

hopefully stealthb14 will get them so he can take pix.


----------



## Slayer2003 (Jun 4, 2003)

thanks guys 

eventually im gonna do the brows, but atm, my ass is broke. i was out almost 2 weeks from a cold, and im almost scrapin the bottom of the barrel.


----------



## stealthb14 (Apr 30, 2002)

LIUSPEED said:


> *hopefully stealthb14 will get them so he can take pix. *


 Talk about no-pressure sales


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

stealthb14 said:


> *Talk about no-pressure sales   *


i know huh ?


----------



## Slayer2003 (Jun 4, 2003)

......no, thats you driving the cavalier


----------



## Slayer2003 (Jun 4, 2003)

.....Z......your profile says you were born in 1980......but your still a junior in high school.......and i keep up with your truck. but id slaughter you with my ram hemi. heh.

MORE PEOPLE NEED THESE HEADLIGHTS/CORNERS!!!!!!!!


----------



## Slayer2003 (Jun 4, 2003)

for one....next time we go out, i wanna see you kill me on a straight.......two, my suspension is dead, i have no handling, so you cant say that......three.....i have a 92 horsepower 4 door 1.6 liter gas saver, you have a v6 ford ranger with no weight in the back, of course you can do a better burn out............either way, yours looks more purple at night than mine >XD


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

:topic:


----------



## Sentra96816 (Aug 23, 2003)

Besides Slayers and 1997 Ga16de 's car, any one else got these headlights they are willing to share here??? Slayers car is really selling me, those Blk V1's look REALLy solid w/ the Stealth crystal HLs.........,...I just the Eyebrows today from Jermaine today, now I need headlights....


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

well alot of my ebay customers have them.

also kristinspapi got the version 2 and stock stealth headlights.


----------



## Slayer2003 (Jun 4, 2003)

tim, stop kissing ass, you started this thing...

.....sorry LIU


----------



## andre (Apr 30, 2002)

How can you forget about the originator of the stealth crystals....I'm shocked!!!!   
http://groups.msn.com/srac/shoebox.msnw?action=ShowPhoto&PhotoID=89
http://groups.msn.com/srac/shoebox.msnw?Page=6


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

Quit exadurating, Andre.


----------



## andre (Apr 30, 2002)

LOL...I'm thinking about another phase in my string of lighting projects though......stealth for now.  Maybe you'll see something different next summer.


----------

